# (Solved) Unsupported Codec mpeg-2 windows media player 9



## mickenn (Jul 16, 2003)

I am running Windows XP Professional on a P3 computer with 256 megs of ram. I have a Nvidia Riva TNT2 M64 video card. I am trying to play MPEG-2 files on Windows Media Player 9, Real One player and Pico Player. All players are MPEG-2 compliant, but I receive error messages in each one. Is this video card not MPEG-2 compliant? I can play MPEG-1 files. Do I need to upgrade to a better video card? Can someone tell me before I pull my hair out? The error message I receive in Media Player is "unsupported codec" - In Real One "needs to install plug-in, no plug-in available" - In Pico Player, "another application is using hardware overlay, quit program". AAAAARGH! HELP!!!!


----------



## Al-Firdaus (May 24, 2003)

At left under Downloads> Tools are two programs, GSpot and AVIcodec which will show codecs used on the media file. Use both to find the codec you need to view the movie. Then install that codec. You may need to procure the mpeg-2 codec and plug-in.

http://www.elecard.com/


----------



## mickenn (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mickenn (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you, that fixed my problem! I can't believe I was so close, I was actually at the elecard website, but didn't realize that was what I needed. I assumed the decoder came with the other apps I was using. Thanks again! :up:


----------



## hlavender (Aug 15, 2003)

al: i too was struggling-unable to play an mpeg2 file in wmp9. by accessing elecard site and dl'ing the codec all works now--thanks mucho.


----------

